# Unpopular Forum - Sad



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

On May 30th of this year, I traded my beloved Model 3 (exactly 25 months to the day after purchase) for a 2017 Model X. I found the lower profile of the 3 to be a little bit more than I bargained for and I love the easy ingress and egress of the X. And with retirement looming ever nearer, the extra room the X affords will be a welcome benefit for travel. 

I must say I’m really disappointed that the Model X forum here at Tesla Owners Online isn’t more popular than is. No surprise, I suppose, when you remember its former name. But with Trevor being an X owner for a year or so, I was hoping this would’ve drawn more X owners in. I find the forums on the Tesla website to be too snarky for my tastes, so Tesla Motors Club is where I hang out most of the time. And while I certainly have no issues with that forum, I always found this site to have some really good info and fantastic moderators. I wish we could spread the word to the Tesla community at large and get this section of the site accessible to more Model X owners. Anyone have any suggestions on how to do that?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I agree that I prefer this site for all the reasons you said, but there really isn’t the critical mass needed for model X (or model S) owners, and thus I end up going elsewhere for issues, questions and discussions on the model X. Wish I knew what to do to change that.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> I agree that I prefer this site for all the reasons you said, but there really isn't the critical mass needed for model X (or model S) owners, and thus I end up going elsewhere for issues, questions and discussions on the model X. Wish I knew what to do to change that.


Looks like it's up to you and me to do it.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi guys. Yeah our former name kinda painted us into a corner but I decided I didn't want to be locked down to just that car anymore. Model S and X are great but honestly the future is really the newer cars. I expect more traffic because of that, especially when the Cybertruck arrives. Model Y section is growing now that it's available.

I always appreciate the support everyone gives, this forum was for those who grew dissatisfied with the others (I'm one of those). Spread the word through social media and links, we have to do out part because the internet has a lot of competition. Let your friends on FaceBook know they can join up using their FB accounts with a single click, we all know this is a better place than FB groups


----------



## StanMI (Dec 1, 2019)

Don't post here much so I guess that makes me part of the problem. I will correct that with future posts.

As a side note. 

Love the pod casts !! Received more info there then I could ever post. Thanks for doing it. Really makes mowing (when I listen most) fun !!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

It's the same situation with the Y. I put in an order a few weeks ago and really don't see many posts on the Y forum. It just seems that the 3 was the first model to attract Tesla owners in masse (likely being one of the first mainstream EVs to sell in significant numbers). The S/X are priced out of most people's budgets so you won't find that many people buying them, let alone going on forums to discuss them (this year they account for <1% of sales). The lack of Y discussion is what really surprises me. But I suppose now that Tesla is so mainstream, most of those buyers are not car/Tesla enthusiasts.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

TesLou said:


> On May 30th of this year, I traded my beloved Model 3 (exactly 25 months to the day after purchase) for a 2017 Model X. I found the lower profile of the 3 to be a little bit more than I bargained for and I love the easy ingress and egress of the X. And with retirement looming ever nearer, the extra room the X affords will be a welcome benefit for travel.
> 
> I must say I'm really disappointed that the Model X forum here at Tesla Owners Online isn't more popular than is. No surprise, I suppose, when you remember its former name. But with Trevor being an X owner for a year or so, I was hoping this would've drawn more X owners in. I find the forums on the Tesla website to be too snarky for my tastes, so Tesla Motors Club is where I hang out most of the time. And while I certainly have no issues with that forum, I always found this site to have some really good info and fantastic moderators. I wish we could spread the word to the Tesla community at large and get this section of the site accessible to more Model X owners. Anyone have any suggestions on how to do that?


A lot of it might be that a lot of the model X owners have a different experience. I was told they were pampered during the purchasing and delivery process. In fact I was told at my delivery that they cant provide that level of service for model 3 customers and we shouldn't expect it. Thus I feel they did not have as many bad experiences, and the car was pretty amazing.
they built a great luxury SUV right out of the gate. The complaints I saw were for some door operations which is understandable as crazy as they are and for his poor performance off-road or towing. I don't think either of those were the model exes niche.
I feel the biggest design flaw is they should've put the fancy doors on the front. If people saw those doors every time someone got in and out of the car I think they would've sold a lot more just for the cool factor.
I also like the original 3-D HMI interface better than the gray on gray high-performance HMI.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> A lot of it might be that a lot of the model X owners have a different experience. I was told they were pampered during the purchasing and delivery process. In fact I was told at my delivery that they cant provide that level of service for model 3 customers and we shouldn't expect it. Thus I feel they did not have as many bad experiences, and the car was pretty amazing.


This has me laughing. As both a model X and a model 3 owner, I can say that I feel absolutely no difference in treatment from Tesla in the ordering, delivery and post-delivery experience. And as far as the model X being trouble-free and owners not complaining…. My view is that it is far worse than for the model 3. The model X is a much more complex vehicle and there is plenty that needs attention. It's not just the falcon wing doors (mine have been flawless), but the automated front doors, the rear seats, yellowing of screens, MCU1 issues, seal issues, shuddering issues with the suspension, to name a few. I love the car, but it is not a perfected vehicle with only content owners being carefully fawned over by Tesla. 🤨


----------



## StanMI (Dec 1, 2019)

We have just the X so I can't speak to other purchasing experience but I can say Tesla was much easier the an ice vehicle purchase.

As to the vehicle issues, ours has been very good but far from flawless. Nothing that would make for a " no go" to a second purchase but some things that seem really odd. Small issues with trim pieces and seals on a 100k+ vehicle make no sense add seem easy to design out with rolling changes. Software is constantly updated but foam insulation glue points stay the same after constintant failure. Let alone not changing the seal material.

I still love the overall o purchase experience and the vehicle but if Ford's Mach E and F150 have build quality exceeding Tesla it will sway some buyers.

JMT's


----------

